# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Industria autoriza 10 años más de vida a la central de Almaraz

## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_3/Tes
La Unidad I y la II de la planta cacereña cumplirán 39 y 37 años de funcionamiento en 2020 tras la prórroga de su licencia, que caducaba hoy 
AGENCIAS - Mérida - 08/06/2010 
El Ministerio de Industria ha autorizado a la central nuclear de Almaraz (CNA) para que siga funcionando durante 10 años más al renovar su licencia de explotación que expiraba este año, ha confirmado el responsable de Relaciones Institucionales, Aniceto González. La ampliación de la vida de la planta cacereña, que acababa hoy y que se prolonga hasta el 8 de junio de 2020, ha sido comunicada esta mañana aunque la firma tiene fecha de ayer y está rubricada por el secretario de Estado de Energía, Pedro Marín. Esta renovación se inscribe "dentro del periodo ordinario de funcionamiento de las centrales nucleares", de acuerdo con lo previsto en el paquete legislativo que modifica la normativa nuclear presentada en diciembre, según informa Industria en una nota.

Con esta autorización, la unidad I y la unidad II de la CNA -que entraron en servicio en 1981 y 1983- cumplirán en 2020 los 39 y 37 años de funcionamiento, por debajo de lo que se considera ciclo útil en una planta de este tipo, fijado en 40 años. Para González, esta decisión supone un reconocimiento al trabajado desarrollado en estos años y que ya puso de manifiesto el 30 de abril el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN), que remitió a Industria un informe favorable basado "en el correcto funcionamiento y el mantenimiento del nivel de seguridad adecuado para continuar su operación".

"Esta energía es imprescindible

Los dos reactores, propiedad de Iberdrola, Endesa y Gas Natural, tendrán que remitir ahora al CSN la información requerida por el regulador en su informe para actualizar los datos disponibles sobre el funcionamiento de la planta. En concreto, se trata de datos relativos al estudio de seguridad, el reglamento de funcionamiento, las especificaciones técnicas de funcionamiento, el plan de emergencias interior, el manual de garantía de calidad, el manual de protección radiológica, el plan de gestión de residuos y combustibles, y el de protección física.

Según ha explicado el portavoz de Almaraz, este tipo de instalaciones están permanentemente vigiladas y realizan inversiones de renovación y mejora de forma continua. De hecho, entre 2009 y 2010 se invertirán cerca de 60 millones de euros en su recarga y en la sustitución de los alternadores. González ha expresado su satisfacción por la renovación de la licencia de explotación, que, al legar "al límite" de que se cerrara el plazo, había generado cierta incertidumbre entre los 850 trabajadores de la central (cerca de la mitad en plantilla, y cerca de la mitad a través de otras empresas).

"No podía ser de otro modo, esta energía es imprescindible", ha señalado, para apuntar que la central "ha sido muy positiva para el entorno, porque ha creado riqueza y bienestar". Según el portavoz de la CNA, "no tenía mucho sentido" prescindir en el momento actual de una planta que produce energía para cuatro millones de hogares españoles, que espera aumentar si se autoriza el próximo mes de diciembre una subida de producción para la Unidad II tras serle concedida recientemente para la Unidad I. González ha apostado por que la vida de los reactores nucleares se prolongue más allá de los 40 años, hasta los 60, como está ocurriendo "en medio mundo". Con este fin seguirán trabajando para mejorar, asegura, han hecho "siempre hasta ahora".

Para González, la autorización también respalda las actuaciones que se llevan a cabo en materia de seguridad y ha reiterado "la apuesta por la máxima seguridad" de trabajadores y población del entorno que este tipo de instalaciones nucleares desarrolla. En este sentido, aunque ha señalado que cualquier colectivo tiene derecho a expresar su postura sobre la energía nuclear, sí ha pedido a los grupos antinucleares rigor en sus planteamientos, ya que a veces se hacen consideraciones "gratuitas".
Más renovaciones

Durante los últimos años se han producido varias renovaciones de licencias de centrales nucleares, como la concedida a la central nuclear de Trillo en noviembre de 2004 y en octubre de 2001 a las dos unidades de la central de Ascó.

Hasta el momento, según Industria, la única central que ha solicitado una renovación que implica su funcionamiento más allá de los 40 años de vida operativa ha sido la central de Santa María de Garoña. La próxima central que alcanzará estos 40 años de vida operativa será la unidad I de la central nuclear de Almaraz, en el año 2021.



"No hay hueco para más nucleares hasta finales de los años veinte"
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/econo...pepieco_10/Tes
El CSN avala por unanimidad que Garoña funcione diez años más
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_19/Tes
Iberdrola construirá centrales nucleares en Reino Unido
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...pepunac_12/Tes
Obama apoya con un crédito de 6.000 millones la construcción de la primera central nuclear en 30 años
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_21/Tes
Valdecaballeros, la nuclear del nunca jamás
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_4/Tes
Obama impulsa el renacimiento de la energía nuclear
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_3/Tes
La energía nuclear será "una renovable más", augura Miguel Sebastián
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_10/Tes
Sebastián: "La energía nuclear es insustituible hoy en España"
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_1/Tes


Informe favorable del CSN
http://www.elpais.com/elpaismedia/ul..._1_Pes_PDF.pdf

----------

